
Cross-ISA Machine Instrumentation Using Fast/Scalable Dynamic Binary Translation [pdf] - ingve
http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~cota/pubs/cota_vee19.pdf
======
stsquad
I should point out that the awesome part of this work is unlike a lot of
academic exercises this was done in collaboration with the community. As a
result much of the work is merged upstream and QEMU gets to benefit.

